# Selling question for OCR 1



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Guys, I recently bought a new bike and I am looking to possibly sell my old Giant. I have an OCR 1 that is in GREAT shape. Recently tuned up, new tires, new bar tape, new brakes, and new lines. What would be a reasonable asking price for a bike like this?

Here is a link to a pic that is just like my bike. I do not have pics of my actual bike uploaded yet.

Giant OCR 1


----------

